# nasal packing



## jcgiordano (Dec 7, 2011)

pt presented to ED with epistaxis.  procedure 30901 was performed.  pt then presents to primary care physician for removal of packing.  what is the appropriate cpt/modifier for this scenario?


----------



## srinivas r sajja (Dec 7, 2011)

Published in Otolaryngology Coding Alert, August 2011

Question: One of our physicians removed a balloon intranasal packing that was placed by another group. Would we bundle this removal into the E/M?
New Mexico Subscriber
Answer: Yes. It is part of the E/M service.
Option: If this service involves the removal of the nasal packing placed by the same physician during the performance of a treatment of a nasal bone fracture, the removal of the nasal packing is part of the 90-day global services. This [...]


----------

